# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج لتغير لون المجلدات الصفراء

## نحوله خجوله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 


اقدم لكم برنامج 
*

برنامج رائع لتغير لون المجلدات 


[IMG]http://allail999.***********/pro1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://allail999.***********/pro.jpg[/IMG]


متوافق مع الفيستا والاكس بي 




*
*الصور تتكلم لا يحتاج الي تفصيل 





للتحميل من هنا 


في أمان الله 



*

----------

